# Contract or Piece work...



## Jerry2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

My question is, 
What are some different ways about finding companies that offer contract or piece out work for a guy with a shop, that just wants to add some income in my spare time?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd check the local newspaper, or the coffee shops where the cabinet shops are. Often these types of opportunities come via word-of-mouth.


----------



## danriffle (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd contact some of the large contractors in your area and see who their 'go to' guys are when it comes to custom work and then contact those guys. You might also talk to kitchen showroom places-they typically just order standard stuff, but when a client has something custom they'll refer them out to custom cabinet shop. You might even ask the guys working in kitchen cabs at your local Big Box stores. They may keep business cards for guys who do custom work.

Good luck with it,
Dan


----------

